# Problemi con initng

## uoslagelo

ciao a tutti. Primo post in assoluto quindi colgo l'occasione per salutare tutta la comunità di gentoo!!!! Siamo i migliori  :Very Happy: 

In questo periodo di abbondante cazzeggio ho deciso di giocare un po con Gentoo. Sto cercando di far funzionare initng ma con scarsi risultati.

L'ho compilato tramite l'overlay di initng e seguito le istruzioni che ho trovato sul loro sito. Nonostante ciò non parte. È come se volesse montare la mia root (sda2) con ext2, ma in realta è in ext4. Fstab è configurato bene, anzi con sysvinit nessun problema

http://img29.imageshack.us/img29/4784/24072009v.jpg

----------

## riverdragon

Ma siamo sicuri che initng sia un progetto ancora vivo? È da un sacco di tempo che non sento alcuna notizia a riguardo.

----------

## uoslagelo

l'ultima release risale al 2007, però il git sembra attivo (non so quanto). In caso, altri init più veloci di sysvinit?

----------

## viralex

prova a mettere nelle opzioni di boot rootfstype=ext4... 

cmq lo provai anche io ma nn partivano i servizi. ho provato la versione nel portage.

adesso ho anche la versione svn in src. perchè nel portage mancava libinitng.

non sapevo che ci fosse l'overlay!!! meglio così l'ho appena messo.

appena lo provo vi farò sapere  :Wink: 

----------

## riverdragon

C'era pure einit, ma anche di quello non ho notizie.

----------

## viralex

sono passati a git... non c'è più traccia di libinitng e senza quello nn posso compilare initng-ifiles :\

al momento i repo sono qui :

http://gitorious.org/initng

i repo svn non sono più attivi   :Confused: 

----------

## viralex

la versione 0.7 git aveva un bug nel pacchetto scripts che ho notificato allo sviluppatore. 

ha gentilmente risposto al mio fix non proprio corretto  :Razz: 

ha sistemato tutto dopo poche ore! erano mesi che nn si riusciva a compilare quel pacchetto -.-

già che c'ero ho spostato il mio overlay locale su gitorious  :Very Happy: 

http://gitorious.org/~viralex

----------

## lordalbert

In http://gitorious.org/initng però manca libinitng. Lo hai preso da qualche altra parte o si può fare senza?

----------

## viralex

lo pensavo anche io, ma sembra che nn seva più nella 0.7

nel mio repo personale ho messo gli ebuild di initng in versione git!

l'overlay initng usa sempre svn -.-

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-793812.html

ah non è più su gitorious ma su github

cmq al momento mi va in segfault all'avvio  :Razz: 

----------

